# Tipps gegen Schwarzangler



## Patrick93 (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
da dieses hier mein erster Beitrag ist wollte ich mich schonmal für Fehler entschuldigen.
Wir haben von der Familie ein eingenen Teich wo wir öfter mal Forellen reinsetzen die wir dann in der nächsten Zeit wieder herausangeln wollen.
Doch wr haben schon öfters mal bemerkt das Angelreste(Harken, Schnur) oder Bierflaschen dort herumliegen.
Ebenso wurden Fische herausgeangelt und liegen gelassen wie ein 15 Pfund Karpfen (den wir von anfang an hinein gesetzt haben) und Forellen.
Was kann man gegen Schwarzangler machen???;+;+;+
MfG Patrick


----------



## Sterni01 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Moin !

Hast denn Schilder aufgestellt, dass es dein Privatgewässer ist ?

Ansonsten bleibt dir nur beobachten und dann gegebenenfalls die Polizei rufen !


----------



## Allerfischer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Schilder aufstellen, öfters mal nen Rundgang machen..
Ne teure Variante wär ne Kamera...
Einzäunen würde auch gehen aber ziemlich teuer..


----------



## Patrick93 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Danke für die Antworten.:m
Eingezäunt ist er schon.
Aber das mit den Schldern ist schon gute idee. Und Rundgänge gehen leider nicht da wir etwas weiter weg davon wohnen.
Schild mit Privatgrundstück und Kamaraüberwachung ?


----------



## trixi-v-h (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne,so habe ich als Angler mich vorher kundig zu machen ob ich ein Gewässer befischen darf. Schilder aufzustellen vom Eigner ist zwar hilfreich dafür aber wenn man sich den Text genau durchliest,so habe ich echte Zweifel ob es die sogenannten "Angler" interessiert. Das Müll an diversen Angelplätzen herumliegt ist zum Teil leider Normalität aber das Fische dieser Grössenklasse so enden müssen sagt doch schon einiges über die heimlichen Nutzer aus.
Das effektivste werden,soweit durchführbar, häufige Kontrollgänge sein und dann entsprechende Massnahmen ergreifen,wie Polizei informieren.


----------



## Colophonius (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Hey
Gänse sollen auch sehr gut helfen.. Die machen ja auch ordentlich Krach


----------



## Sterni01 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Wie, der ist schon eingezeunt ???

Dann mach doch Nato-draht drüber und drunter !!!


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

hast du vielleicht verwandte oder bekannte, die in der nähe des teiches wohnen? vielleicht könnten die dort öfter vorbei schauen.


----------



## Patrick93 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne,so habe ich als Angler mich vorher kundig zu machen ob ich ein Gewässer befischen darf. Schilder aufzustellen vom Eigner ist zwar hilfreich dafür aber wenn man sich den Text genau durchliest,so habe ich echte Zweifel ob es die sogenannten "Angler" interessiert. Das Müll an diversen Angelplätzen herumliegt ist zum Teil leider Normalität aber das Fische dieser Grössenklasse so enden müssen sagt doch schon einiges über die heimlichen Nutzer aus.
> Das effektivste werden,soweit durchführbar, häufige Kontrollgänge sein und dann entsprechende Massnahmen ergreifen,wie Polizei informieren.


 Ja das ist halt das problem mit dem abstand zwischen teich und zuhause


----------



## Patrick93 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Wie, der ist schon eingezeunt ???
> 
> Dann mach doch Nato-draht drüber und drunter !!!


 Ist die knipsen sich aber den weg durch den zaun =( haben die am vereinsteich auch gemacht -.-


----------



## Patrick93 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Die Tipps sind schon mal sehr gut kamera, rundgänge, schilder und der zaun aber der ist ja schon vorhanden meine bekannten und verwandten wohen in lohne (stadt neben an) außer meine oma aber die kann da auch nciht jeden tag hingehen


----------



## King Wetzel (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

aber soweit ich weis ist das ja gader sinn an der sache von nato draht der springt dann doch auseinander und häckselt alles nieder was ihm in die quere kommt. Oder seh ich das falsch???
MFG Henry


----------



## trixi-v-h (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Ist diese Art der Schutzmassnahme eigentlich rechtens? In Deutschland steht der Täterschutz doch oftmals über der Sicherung des privaten Besitzes.


----------



## schäfti (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

vlt wenn ihr nen gescheiden stahlzaun oder nen jägerzaun aufstellt wo ihr oben stacheldraht ranmacht und halt nen tor für euch...
hat nen bekannter auch gemacht seit er nen 2 meter hohen zaun ausenrum hat war nix mehr ...
so teuern sind die zäune denk cih auch net kannst dich ja mal im baumarkt erkunden und den knippst man a net durch 
hoffe das hilft


----------



## Dek (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

nato draht häckselt nicht der hat kleine fiese wiederhaken 
wenn du da drin liegst und dich bewegst kommst du 
da alleine nicht mehr raus.
Ob das so schön ist bezweifel ich also wenn wir von dem gleichen sprechen .


----------



## Maui (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Mit links antäuschen und mit rechts durchziehen.|smash:


----------



## King Wetzel (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

also so nen richtiger stahl zaun ist schweine teure 
wir habenbei unseren teichen sonen vieh zaunwie er auch hufigan autobahnen verwendet wird um das wild zu schützen welches die straße überqueren will dadrüber spannen wir immer stachel draht wir denken das da nict mehr so viele rein kommen wir hoffenes zumindesten und wenn wir doch mal welche erwischen sollten dann gibt es 3 optionen:
1.Freiwillige arbeit bei uns am teich Z.B. schlamm schaufeln
2.ne richtig dicke anzeige 
3. oder doch das hier 





Maui schrieb:


> Mit links antäuschen und mit rechts durchziehen.|smash:


 

naja ich hoffe mal das es nie so weit kommen wird |evil:#d
MFG Henry


----------



## Fabi-21 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

schnürre über das wasser spannen, so das dass schwarzangeln nicht möglich ist, nach dem ablassen auf dem grund stahlstangen bzw. zaun aufstellen, den sieht man beim angeln nicht, aber die hacken bleiben hängen.

wenn es etwas kosten soll, gibt es die möglichkeit an einer autobatterie einen bewegungsmelder anzuschließen der einen scheinwerfer oder alarmanlage betätigt.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



Fabi-21 schrieb:


> schnürre über das wasser spannen, so das dass schwarzangeln nicht möglich ist, nach dem ablassen auf dem grund stahlstangen bzw. zaun aufstellen, den sieht man beim angeln nicht, aber die hacken bleiben hängen.
> 
> wenn es etwas kosten soll, gibt es die möglichkeit an einer autobatterie einen bewegungsmelder anzuschließen der einen scheinwerfer oder alarmanlage betätigt.


Wen er deine Ratschläge umsetzt, wie soll er dann Angeln?


----------



## ali-angler (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

würd auch auf Bewegungsmelder und alarmanlage setzen. Bewegungsmelder mit Scheinwerfer, Schilder mit "Dieser Bereich wird Viedeo Überwacht" "Fischwilderei führt zur Anzeige", Schnüre Spannen eine Alarmanlage auslösen, Zaun mit Batterie unter Spannung setzen, vieleicht Schaufensterpuppen als Angler verkleiden u´nd ans Wasser setzen, oder ein zelt aufbaun, das sieht dann so aus als ob da jemand Zeltet.


----------



## boarischahias (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Ein Teichwirt aus einem anderen Forum stellt Schilder auf mit folgender Aufschrift (so oder so ähnlich):

"ACHTUNG Genmanipulierte Fische!
Die Landesanstalt für Fischerei führt hier einen Test mit genmanipulierten Fischen durch. Der Verzehr dieser Fische erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr! Die Landesanstalt für Fischerei übernimmt keine Haftung für körperliche und geistige Schäden die durch den Verzehr dieser Fische hervorgerufen werden."

oder

Du ersetzt das "genmanipuliert" durch "radioaktiv".

Allerdings sollten die Schilder schon ein wenig professionell aussehen. Am besten Du lässt Dir diese vom Schildermacher erstellen. In Kombination mit deinem Zaun sollte dies ja auch "echt" aussehen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Ich schätze, ne Alarmanlage mit Bewegegungsmelder und so ist nicht so ganz gut: Brauch sich ja nur mal ein Reh oder Hase oder etwas in den ähnlichen größen dorthin verirren, und dann geht das Ding los.

@ boarischahias
Das wäre ne echt gute Idee, nur bringt das nichts, wenn Leute kommen die nicht lesen können  Oder vielleicht auch kein Deutsch können.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## boarischahias (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Dann muss man das ganze halt noch übersetzen. Wirkt dann auch noch professioneller!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Ich schaetze mal dass es viel schlimmer wird wenn Leute vorbeikommen die deutsch, und auch noch lesen koennen. Ich kann mir dabei sehr gut vorstellen, dass es in unserem hochgelobten Rechtsstaat nicht lange dauern wird bis irgendwelche Umwelt- oder Tierschuetzer mit der Polizei im Schlepptau bei dir auf der Matte stehen und dann, nach einem aufklaerenden Gespraech von dir verlangen die Schildchen schoen artig wieder zu entfernen.


 
Stimmt, ich habe ja auch vergessen: Wir leben in Deutschland!|uhoh:

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

... auf alle Fälle bei der Polizei eine Anzeige erstatten.

Schilder mit Anzeige sind nicht verkehrt. Wachschutz Schilder hilft auch.

Evt. wirklich einen Wachschutz beauftragen, der 1 x täglich vorbeischaut.

Wenn du ungefähr weißt wann schwarz geangelt wurden, kannst du die Zeit der Kontrollen vorgeben.

In Deutschland darst du dein Eigentum nur schwerlich beschützen.... Bei Selbsthilfe ist der kriminelle besser geschützt und bekommt recht.


----------



## Fabi-21 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Wen er deine Ratschläge umsetzt, wie soll er dann Angeln?


 

die schnürre lassen sich abnehmen, ist einem schwarzangler zu aufwendig...

so kenne ich das bei uns in der gegend...

zum bewegungsmelder.
den kann man so einstellen das der nicht bei jeden reh losgeht, sondern richtet ihn aufs wasser aus so das er nur los geht wenn wirklich am wasser bewegung ist...


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Das mit dem "Genmanipulierte/Radioaktive" Fische geht auch eine Spur glaubhafter.
Hab mal gesehen, dass jemand (mehrsprachige) Schilder aufgestellt hat, die vor dem Baden & Verzehr der Fische warnen, da eine Vergiftung durch Bakterien und Blaualgen droht. Soll gut gewirkt haben.


----------



## Esox-Paddy (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Genmanipulierte/Radioaktive" Fische geht auch eine Spur glaubhafter.
> Hab mal gesehen, dass jemand (mehrsprachige) Schilder aufgestellt hat, die vor dem Baden & Verzehr der Fische warnen, da eine Vergiftung durch Bakterien und Blaualgen droht. Soll gut gewirkt haben.



Die Idee klingt doch mal ganz gut 

und son schild kostet doch auch net die welt oder?


----------



## dejeremy (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Ich würde es mal mit solchen Sichtschutzzäunen versuchen. Vielleicht schreckt es die ja ab wenn die nich sehen was hinter dem Zaun ist. Und als Sicherung das die den Zaun nich Umtreten ein paar Pfähle hinterm Zaun innen Boden kloppen.
Was auch ne coole Idee wäre: Ich hab so en Frosch indem ein Bewegungsmelder im Maul ist. D.h. wenn jemand vorbeigeht fängt das Teil dermaßen laut an zu quacken da machen die sich bestimmt inne Buxxe...#6
lg dejeremy


----------



## shorty 38 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Wie groß soll denn das Schild werden, wenn Deutsch und Englisch nicht verstanden werden. In der Weiterverarbeitung der Verlagsgesellschaft Madsack ( mein Arbeitgeber) hing mal ein Schild (Toiletten bitte sauber halten) an der Toilettentür, worauf der deutsche Kernsatz in 16 Sprachen übersetzt wurde. Englisch war die 16. Übersetzung!!!! Das Schlimme hierbei ist, das in einem der größten Zeitungsbetriebe Norddeutschlands die deutsche Sprache nicht so wichtig ist und wir auch noch Rücksicht auf unsere Mitbürger nehmen müssen, die sich hier nicht anpassen wollen. Um auf das Schild an deinem Teich zurück zukommen, Kyrillisch und Polnisch deckt wahrscheinlich schon einen Großteil ab Gruß Shorty


----------



## bo74 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Abfischen und ein halbes Jahr nichts neu besetzen . da verliert der letzte Schwarzangler die Lust


----------



## Billybass (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



Patrick93 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da dieses hier mein erster Beitrag ist wollte ich mich schonmal für Fehler entschuldigen.
> Wir haben von der Familie ein eingenen Teich wo wir öfter mal Forellen reinsetzen die wir dann in der nächsten Zeit wieder herausangeln wollen.
> Doch wr haben schon öfters mal bemerkt das Angelreste(Harken, Schnur) oder Bierflaschen dort herumliegen.
> ...



Endlich Mülltonnen aufstellen!

Die Sache mit dem Karpfen? Ein sinnloser Tod. 
Ich finde generell, das Fischen mit Karbid-Buddeln sollte verboten werden!


Billybass


----------



## Skrxnch (12. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Haufenweise Schwachsinn hier zu lesen ist:q.

Ich schick Dir mal nen Tip. Allerdings per PN, damit potenzielle Schwarzfischer das nicht unnötig mitbekommen.

Gruss, Skronch


----------



## Phenom96 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

ein schild mit der aufschrifft "militärisches sperrgebiet" wär auch nich zu verachten xDD


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (12. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



boarischahias schrieb:


> Ein Teichwirt aus einem anderen Forum stellt Schilder auf mit folgender Aufschrift (so oder so ähnlich):
> 
> "ACHTUNG Genmanipulierte Fische!
> Die Landesanstalt für Fischerei führt hier einen Test mit genmanipulierten Fischen durch. Der Verzehr dieser Fische erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr! Die Landesanstalt für Fischerei übernimmt keine Haftung für körperliche und geistige Schäden die durch den Verzehr dieser Fische hervorgerufen werden."
> ...






Gute idee,

aber was wenn die übeltäter nur zum "spaß" angeln und nicht zum verzehr ?!

meine idee : stell an einem gut sichtbaren punkt eine kamara-ATRAPPE auf um die schwarzangler abzuschrecken:m


gruß luca


----------



## Patrick93 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

sry das ich lange nicht zurück geschrieben habe hab die seitenzahl übersehen -.- ja wir haben oben am zaun stacheldrhat und unten doch die schneiden sich durch den zaun wo kein stacheldraht ist


----------



## Patrick93 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Die idee mit den schildern ist eine serh sehr gute idee wir werden uns erkundigen wo man so etwas bekommen kann vielen dank an alle die mir hier helfen wollten und geholfen haben  :m:vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

hier stehen echt gute ideen, aber die mit den Genfischen find ich am besten!


----------



## entspannt (14. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Nimm Gänse die machen einen Krach und schmecken auch ganz gut


----------



## ->x.Andi* (16. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

nimm doch so einen weidezaun für schafe oder pferde und stell den bischen unter spannung  (hat bei dem hund meines onkels auch geholfen der versucht jetzt auch nicht mehr unter dem zaun durchzugraben/schlüpfen


----------



## ArcticChar80 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Am besten du schmeißt Totholz ins Wasser. Und zwar dort wo der Müll liegt. Bei den ganzen Hängern haben die auch keine Lust mehr. Und im Uferbereich Stacheldraht auslegen.
Meist kommen die eh nur nachts. Dann ist stolpern angesagt. 

Wenn ihr ein paar Leute findet, die dort kostenlos fischen wollen, können die dort auch aufpassen. Das sieht dann bewohnter aus.


----------



## Hecht69 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



Skronch schrieb:


> Haufenweise Schwachsinn hier zu lesen ist:q.
> 
> Ich schick Dir mal nen Tip. Allerdings per PN, damit potenzielle Schwarzfischer das nicht unnötig mitbekommen.
> 
> Gruss, Skronch


Hallo brauche auch ein Tip


----------



## Patric (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Wenns rabiat sein soll dann Fallgruben,
halber meter tief, aussenmaße 30*30 cm.
überall bunt verteilt ausheben, am besten an den beliebten stellen.
tagsüber wenn du angeln willst kannst du ja bretter drüberlegen.

grüße


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



Patric schrieb:


> Wenns rabiat sein soll dann Fallgruben,
> halber meter tief, aussenmaße 30*30 cm.
> überall bunt verteilt ausheben, am besten an den beliebten stellen.
> tagsüber wenn du angeln willst kannst du ja bretter drüberlegen.
> ...



Vielleicht das nächste Mal erst denken und dann tippen!#q

Fallgruben, warum nicht Sprengfallen, oder Giftpfeile an 'ner Selbstschußanlage...wir sind hier nicht im Krieg, wenn dich deswegen jemand, egal ob Schwarzangler oder wer auch immer in deine Grube getappt ist und sich die Knochen gebrochen hat, anzeigt, werden dir gewaltig die Löffel langgezogen!


----------



## andy72 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



> Schwarzangler oder wer auch immer in deine Grube getappt ist und sich  die Knochen gebrochen hat, anzeigt, werden dir gewaltig die Löffel  langgezogen!



wenn ich unbefugt ein fremdes grundstück betrete und mich verletze ist der eigentümer oder pächter haftbar zu machen ?


----------



## angler1996 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Wenn ich Löcher grabe, als Fallgrube oder Fangdrähte auslege, was meinste ist das, eine Haftungsfrage?
Ne , falsches Rechtsgebiet
Gruß A.


----------



## andy72 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

also vorsätzliche körperverletzung und eine straftat !?


----------



## olaf70 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Ich habe meine Wohnung in einem Gewerbegebiet in dem eine Zeitlang sehr oft in die Betriebe eingebrochen wurde. Teilweise 4x im Jahr in eine Firma. Bei uns ist zum Glück nur öfter mal der Zaun runtergetreten worden, was ich auf meine Anwesenheit und vor allem die meines Hundes zurückführe. Den Hund sperre ich Nachts allerdings ein, da einige Wachhunde auch schon vergiftet wurden.

Der Zaun hat übrigens mehrere Lagen Stacheldraht (keinen Natodraht), das bringt überhaupt nichts. Auch ein Weidezaungerät am Zaun hat kaum abschreckende Wirkung und kann leicht außer Gefecht gesetzt werden.

In meinem Brass habe ich mir auch mal eine ziemlich linke Falle gebastelt. Ich will hier nicht genauer ausführen, was ich mir da ausgedacht habe. Bloß beim nächsten Mal Rasenmähen habe ich selber nicht mehr dran gedacht. Mit dem Erfolg, daß ich meinen Rasenmäher geschrottet habe.
Zum Glück nur den Rasenmäher.

Was ich sagen will: Um Gesindel jeglicher Art abzuschrecken hilft nur Anwesenheit auf dem Gelände. Wenn du selber nicht da sein kannst, bitte jemanden ab und zu mal das Grundstück zu betreten. Das Pack will ungestört sein.


----------



## Patric (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



> Vielleicht das nächste Mal erst denken und dann tippen!#q
> 
> Fallgruben, warum nicht Sprengfallen, oder Giftpfeile an 'ner  Selbstschußanlage...wir sind hier nicht im Krieg, wenn dich deswegen  jemand, egal ob Schwarzangler oder wer auch immer in deine Grube getappt  ist und sich die Knochen gebrochen hat, anzeigt, werden dir gewaltig  die Löffel langgezogen!


Deine Argumentation ist lächerlich und kindisch.
Ich habe Nichts von Sprengfallen oder Giftpfeilen geschrieben.
Btw: Fallgruben zum Fang von Tieren sind in Deutschland verboten, diese sind allerdings mit Vorrichtungen versehen, die dazu dienen das Tier tödlich/schwer zu verletzen, wie z.B. Pfähle etc. 
Von sowas habe ich nicht gesprochen - deine Phantasie scheint da mit Dir wohl durchgegangen zu sein.
Eine Grube wie ich sie beschrieben habe ist von dem Verbot ausgenommen,
da sie rein technisch nicht dazu in der Lage/gemacht ist. 
Rein rechtlich ist das Ausheben einer Grube gleichgesetzt mit dem Ausheben einer Grube für einen Teich, einer Erweiterung für einen Teich etc.
Oder willst du mir etwa weißmachen dass man auf seinem Grundstück keine Erdarbeiten mehr ausführen darf? Dann wäre ja jeder Teichbau deiner Meinung nach illegal |bla: Weitere Kommentare spare ich mir an dieser Stelle - es sollte klar sein worauf ich hinaus will.

Kleiner Tipp von mir:

Vielleicht das nächste Mal erst DENKEN, und DANN tippen!#q
Und freundlicher sein würde Dir ja auch nicht schaden oder bist du mit dem D-Zug durch die Kinderstube gefahren?

Habe jetzt recherchiert und unseren Familienanwalt angerufen.
Situation ist folgende: Einbruch verboten (klar), ihn absichtlich verletzten durch eine Falle (verboten) --> allerdings hat die Person keinerlei Anspruch auf Schadensersatz, da der Zutritt ausdrücklich unerwünscht ist/war.
JETZT bin ich mal gespannt =)

Grüße


----------



## olaf70 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



Patric schrieb:


> ...Oder willst du mir etwa weißmachen dass man auf seinem Grundstück keine Erdarbeiten mehr ausführen darf? ...


 
Natürlich darf man Erdarbeiten auf seinem Grundstück durchführen, aber Gruben oder Gräben müssen gesichert und abgesperrt sein. Wenn da jemand zu Schaden kommt, kannst du dran sein. Auch wenn dieser jemand gar nicht eingeladen wurde, könnte sich ja "einer in der Hausnummer geirrt haben" oder so.


----------



## carphunter1678 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

ich weis leider nicht ob dsa schon geschrieben wurde(zu faul alles zu lesen) aber wie findest du schafzaun der steht unter strom wenn man einmal die eier richtig durchgekocht sind kommt der schonmal nicht wieder :O


----------



## Patric (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

SO betrunken kann man doch garnicht sein, dass man erstmal über Stacheldraht/Zaun klettert um dann zu merken dass man auf dem falschen Grundstück. |bla:

Solange das Grundstück umzäunt ist sind diese Gruben erlaubt, sind ja schließlich keine Tierfallen sondern nur Erdarbeiten privater natur. Solange diese eine Tiefe von 2m nicht überschritten werden und das Grundwasser nicht verunreinigt wird braucht man auch keine spezielle Genehmigung.

Wie der Threadstarter ja schon geschrieben hat sind schon div. Versuche unternommen worden den Schwarzangler zu stoppen. Leider vergebens.
Da muss dann halt etwas her was hilft.
Die Idee mit dem Totholz finde ich allerdings auch sehr interessant, ich frage mich bloß wie man das entfernen soll wenn man selber mal dort angeln will.
Alternativ wäre es vllt interessant Tiefseeschnur zu spannen, ähnlich wie bei einem Wäscheständer, und diese ganze Montage (also eine handvoll Schnüre in einem Holzrahmen + 20Kg Gewicht damit die Schnur vom Schwarzangler reißt) an den interessanten Stellen ins Wasser legt.
Das Ganze kann man dann ja selber mit Wathose und Gaff bewaffnet wieder entfernen wenn man angeln will.
Auf Dauer wird kein Schwarzangler Lust haben dauernd neue Schnur, Montagen, Köder zu kaufen.
Und wenn man eine Gute handvoll Wobbler etc ergaunert hat kann man ja vllt mal im örtlichen Angelladen nachfragen ob das dort gekauft wurde. Vllt hat man ja  Glück.

Es ging mir in dem Post aber hauptsächlich darum einer Person,
welche zwar große Töne spuckt aber keine Ahnung von Nichts hat, in die Schranken zu weisen.
Ich mag es halt nicht wenn Menschen einfach so behaupten etwas wäre illegal/würde nicht funktionieren etc ohne es vorher getestet zu haben bzw. 5 Minuten Recherche betrieben haben. (und unfähig sind Grußformeln zu verwenden)

Grüße

Patric


----------



## Philla (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Hier die Lösung :
http://www.getdigital.de/products/Memo_Bewegungssensor


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



Patric schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation ist lächerlich und kindisch.
> Ich habe Nichts von Sprengfallen oder Giftpfeilen geschrieben.
> Btw: Fallgruben zum Fang von Tieren sind in Deutschland verboten, diese sind allerdings mit Vorrichtungen versehen, die dazu dienen das Tier tödlich/schwer zu verletzen, wie z.B. Pfähle etc.
> Von sowas habe ich nicht gesprochen - deine Phantasie scheint da mit Dir wohl durchgegangen zu sein.
> ...





Was ist an dem Hinweis, daß du rein rechtlich gesehen mächtigen Ärger bekommst, wenn du zur Selbstjustiz greifst und Einbrecher mittels eigens zu diesem Zweck angelegter Fallgruben zur Strecke bringen möchtest und dabei Schäden an Leib und Leben nicht nur billigend in Kauf nimmst sondern diese sogar vorsätzlich herbeizuführen versuchst, was also ist an diesem Hinweis lächerlich und kindisch?
Ohne jetzt weiter explizit auf deine Ausführungen zu Fallgruben und Erdarbeiten eingehen zu wollen, sind sicherlich einige Szenarien mit spielenden Kindern, betrunkenen Obdachlosen usw. oder solche, bei denen du mit dem Tierschutzgesetz und unter Umständen sogar mit dem Jagdrecht in Konflikt gerätst, denkbar.  Darüber hinaus solltest du dich dringend einmal mit dem Begriff "Verkehrssicherungspflicht" vertraut machen.
Anbei noch folgendes Zitat:
(1) Wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig das Leben, den Körper, die Gesundheit, die Freiheit, das Eigentum oder ein sonstiges Recht eines anderen widerrechtlich verletzt, ist dem anderen zum Ersatz des daraus entstehenden Schadens verpflichtet.
Würde im einschlägigen Fall wohl auf beide "Parteien" zutreffen.
Übrigens wäre der TE nicht der erste Grundstückseigentümer, der aufgrund "ungesicherter Gruben" einem "Einbrecher" zu Schadensersatz verpflichtet wäre, google sollte helfen.
Deine Spekulationen über meine Kinderstube lassen wir an der Stelle mal außen vor.




Patric schrieb:


> Es ging mir in dem Post aber hauptsächlich darum einer Person,
> welche zwar große Töne spuckt aber keine Ahnung von Nichts hat, in die Schranken zu weisen.
> Ich mag es halt nicht wenn Menschen einfach so behaupten etwas wäre illegal/würde nicht funktionieren etc ohne es vorher getestet zu haben bzw. 5 Minuten Recherche betrieben haben. (und unfähig sind Grußformeln zu verwenden)
> 
> ...



Das deine Empfehlung, Fallgruben gegen Schwarzangler auszuheben, nicht funktioniert, habe ich nie behauptet. Gleichwohl behaupte ich jedoch, auch ohne es selbst getestet zu haben, daß dein Ratschlag, im Sinne von: "Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt...." gemeingefährlicher Dummfug ist.
Vielleicht findet sich ja hier noch ein Jurist ein, der qualifizierter auf den Sachverhalt eingehen kann als ich es vermag, der ja laut deiner Aussage "keine Ahnung von Nichts hat" und von dir in die Schranken gewiesen werden muß.|bigeyes

Was meine Unfähigkeit betrifft, Grußformeln zu verwenden, müßte ich jetzt eigentlich Goethe mit seinem Götz von Berlichingen bemühen, werde dir aber stattdessen fröhlich zuprosten.#g


----------



## angler1996 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Besonders gut kommt diese Aufforderung zum Buddeln und der Darlegung dies selbst so zu tun, in Verbindung mit dem hier öffentlich dargestelltem Zweck des Ganzen.
Da macht es sich dann besonders gut, wenn es schief gegangen ist, über Fahrlässigkeit nachzudenken.
Gruß A.


----------



## daci7 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Besonders gut kommt diese Aufforderung zum Buddeln und der Darlegung dies selbst so zu tun, in Verbindung mit dem hier öffentlich dargestelltem Zweck des Ganzen.



Eben das ist, denke ich,  der Knackpunkt der ganzen Geschichte. Wenn man ankündigt eine "Falle zu stellen" dann wird man auch dafür bestraft werden, wenn jemand sich darin den Knöchel bricht (und dies zur Anzeige bringt). Die Absicht ist ja klar.
Wenn aber jemand über deinen Zaun klettert und in dein Loch tappt, dass du ausgehoben hast um nen Baum zu pflanzen, dann ist er selbst Schuld. Den Jurist möchte ich sehen, der dir da nen Vorsatz draus bastelt. ABer man hat eben auch schon Pferde kotzen sehen... Außerdem ist ein Loch, wenn es denn hinter nem großen Zaun ist, sicherlich bestmöglichst gesichert. 
Ist doch bei umzäunten Baustellen ähnlich ... wenn ich über den Zaun kletter, dann kann ich nachher auch nicht mehr sagen, dass das Loch dahinter nicht genügend gesichert war 

ACHTUNG: ich habe weder Ahnung von der deutschen Rechtslage, noch von Baustellen. Falls das deutsche Gesetz dies anders sieht, dann bin ich nur wiedereinmal erstaunt 
Also: bloß nicht als Aufruf nehmen irgendwelche Stolperfallen auszuheben! Für mich würde sowas eben aus moralischen und nicht aus gesetzlichen Gründen flachfallen. Natürlich denke ich mir auch jedes Mal, wenn ich mein plattes Fahrrad sehe, dass ich den Typen mal ordentlich den A*sch aufreißen sollte, aber wenn ich denn mal einen erwische, werde ich bestimmt nicht handgreiflich. 
(... und das nicht nur, weil ich in Neukölln wohne )


----------



## riecken (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

http://www.strijdbewijs.nl/hinder/teller3.jpg

Sollte gehen.

Ne im ernst denke ma das schwarzangler ein schild egal sein wird #t


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

schon erstaunlich, was teilweise für Vorschläge kommen.
eine Straftat mit einer Straftat begegnen zu wollen und dabei bewußt auch körperliche Schäden des Anderen in Kauf nehmen ist wohl ein absolutes no go, da geb ich Sten vollkommen Recht


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

bin mal gespannt, wann der Vorschlag zur Installation einer Selbstschussanlage kommt


----------



## Patric (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

der wir garnicht kommen.

Es ist im übrigen dasselbe ob man ein Loch für einen Baum, Strauch oder sonstiges Gewächs buddelt oder "einfach so".

Es ist da ähnlich wie bei Baustellen. 
Dort besteht genauso Unfallgefahr.
Abgesichert sind diese standardmäßig nur durch einen
Bauzaun und ein Hinweisschild.

Also handelt es sich um eine reine Deklarationssache.
Statt Grube ist es dann halt ein Loch für einen Buchsbaum!
Wo ist der Unterschied? Richtig, nirgendwo.

Btw. habe ich ja noch den Voschlag der Hängemontage gebracht. Bin gespannt was jetzt für Einwände kommen.
Man könnte ansonsten noch eine Kette spannen so ca 4m vom Ufer entfernt (also im Teich) wo sich dann Haken, Montagen etc drin verfangen und das Ganze per Schloss sichern.

Ich denke dass der Schwarzangler nicht so organisiert ist, dass er sowohl Watausrüstung ALS AUCH einen Bolzenschneider mit sich führt.

Wie nett, dass du G. v. B. zitierst, ich nehme mal an, dass ich in dem Zitat als I.M. gemeint bin |rolleyes

Solche Nettigkeiten gebe ich gerne zurück:
"Beleidigungen sind die Argumente jener, die über keine Argumente verfügen."
...zitiert nach Jean-Jacques Rousseau

und bitte BTT

Grüße


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

hä? ne mal ehrlich, als IM ? Auf die Idee wäre ich nun wirklich nicht gekommen. Wenns so ankam, dann sorry.

Trotzdem, wenn die Gruben Erfolg haben sollen, muss er sie entsprechend tarnen, was kein Mensch für ein Loch , das für nen Apfelbaum oder Bux tun würde.
Ebenso käme ja auch kein Bauunternehmer auf die Idee das Loch hinterm Bauzaun zu tarnen.
Der Vorsatz wäre sehr leicht nachzuweisen.
Und nochmals, in keinster Weise bringe ich hier jemanden mit der von Dir angesprochenen Organisation in Verbindung
Nette Grüße


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Patric.

Dir zu sagen, dass wir hier Forenregeln haben und Du diese bitte beachten sollst überlasse ich in eindringlicherer Form ggfs. dem zuständigen Forenmod.

Zur Sache.

Selbstverständlich darfst Du auf Deinem Grundstück ein Loch graben. Du hast es so abzusichern, dass es für Unbeteiligte keine Unfallgefahr darstellt.
Das könnten man vordergründig mit der Umzäunung plus einem Warnschild erledigen.

Juristisch kommt es jetzt drauf an, wer da aus welchem Grund reinfällt.

Ist es ein Kind oder ein Jugendlicher, der aus weißgottwelchen Gründen da reinknallt und sich den Hals bricht, bist Du sozusagen am Arxxxx. 
Ist es ein halbwegs intelligenter Schwarzangler, gard noch in Begleitung eines zweiten, so kann man sich ausmalen, dass dem ein triftiger Grund einfällt, warum er über den Zaun geklettert ist. " Meine Mütze ist vom Wind über den Zaun geweht worden, die wollte ich nur wiederholen" reicht schon als Grund aus. Besser " Ich/wir glaubten jemanden um Hilfe rufen zu hören und dachten er sei am ertrinken ". 

Sein Kumpel wird sich höchstwahrscheinlich incl. der Schwarzangelutensilien vom Hof machen, bevor Polizei und Krankenwagen eintreffen. Vielleicht ist er auch rechtzeitig zurück um die Mützen- oder Holferufstory zu bestätigen.

Du wirst dann nachweisen müssen, wozu die Löcher da sind. Möglicherweise seit Monaten offenliegen. Du wirst nachweisen müssen, dass Du das Grundstück ausreichend gegen unbeabsichtigtes oder fahrlässig verbotswidriges Betreten abgesichert hast. Du wirst nachweisen müssen, dass der Geschädigte mutwillig, mit illegaler Absicht und mit Kenntnis der Gefahr über den Zaun geklettert ist.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du nie in diese Situation kommst und falls doch, viel Glück. Du wirst es brauchen. 

Das schlimmste was ich mir vorstellen kann ist, einem verdammten Schwarzangler auch noch einen Haufen Kohle hinterwerfen zu müssen, weil ich Selbstjustiz mit Eigensicherung verwechselt habe.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



Patric schrieb:


> Wenns rabiat sein soll dann Fallgruben,
> halber meter tief, aussenmaße 30*30 cm.
> überall bunt verteilt ausheben, am besten an den beliebten stellen.





Patric schrieb:


> Es ist im übrigen dasselbe ob man ein Loch für einen Baum, Strauch oder sonstiges Gewächs buddelt oder "einfach so".
> 
> Also handelt es sich um eine reine Deklarationssache.
> Statt Grube ist es dann halt ein Loch für einen Buchsbaum!
> Wo ist der Unterschied? Richtig, nirgendwo.



Du meintest diese Vorrichtungen, oder?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallgrube


----------



## Patric (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Ist ja nett, dass ausgerechnet ich auf die Forenregeln hingewiesen werden, ich denke dass es da einen anderen Kandidaten gibt. (Zum streiten gehören ja bekanntermaßen ZWEI)
Habe jetzt mal den §5 Verhaltensregeln mir angeschaut und konnte keinen Verstoß meinerseits feststellen - bitte um PN an mich.

Wenn ich nachweisen muss, wozu die Löcher dienen dann müsste der Einbrecher ja auch nachweisen dass diese seit Monaten bestehen.

Aber BTT (zweiter Versuch!)
Bis dato wurde ja nur versucht auf mir rumzuhacken (§5??)
. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass es mal einen konkreten Beitrag zu meiner Idee mit der Hängerkonstruktion kommt.

Grüße

Patric


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

....solange es Teichbesitzer gibt, wird es Schwarzangler und Leute geben, die auch Spaß an sinnlosem Vandalismus haben!

Da hilft eigentlich auch nur, direkt am Teich zu wohnen - und selbst das reicht oft noch nicht aus.

...das ist einer der Gründe, weswegen ich mir keinen Teich pachte, um mich nicht ständig ärgern zu müssen....!

Ein guter Zaun, evtl. noch ein Kamerasystem mit Bewegungsmeldern, Flutlicht & Schildern bieten schon eine gewisse Abschreckung, aber stellt auch keine absolute Sicherheit dar...!

Viele der "Tipps" hier sind in der Tat gefährlich und können Dich in Teufel´s Küche bringen, aber wir leben eben nicht in einem Land, wo man mit Rückendeckung der Verfassung einen anderen verletzen oder erschießen darf, nur, weil der sich auf Deinem Grund und Boden befindet. (wem das nicht gefällt, der sollte keine Stammtisch-Parolen loslassen, sondern in die Politik gehen und eine Verfassungs- und Gesetzesänderung erwirken!!!).

Bitte keine Pseudo-Juristischen Aussagen zur Notwehr und Notwehrfähigkeit des Eigentums - wenn ihr nicht selber die Täter "auf frischer Tat erwischt", hilft Euch die Rechtsordnung nur sehr begrenzt aus der Patsche!

Wenn ihr Täter *auf frischer Tat* *!!!* erwischt, dann gibt es durchaus einiges, was die Rechtsordnung Euch gestattet - aber dazu möchte ich hier nicht aufrufen...!

Zudem sollte man mal überlegen, ob man wirklich Lausebengel haben will, die sich im Natodraht verheddern, nur weil sie den Unsinn machen, den mit Sicherheit viele hier als Kind auch schon gemacht haben.....!

Bei nicht strafmündigen Kindern (unter 14) wird sogar ernsthaft gestritten, ob man diese denn überhaupt mit Gewalt nach § 127 StPO zur Personalienfeststellung festhalten darf, bis die Polizei vor Ort ist - was man je nach Sachlage bei einem Erwachsenen durchaus mal darf, wenn man ihn auf "frischer Tat" antrifft!

Also - Vorsicht mit Halbwissen - das kann schnell teuer & sehr ärgerlich werden!

Ernie


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

was oder wer ist zum Teufel G. v. B.   ?????


----------



## Patric (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du meintest diese Vorrichtungen, oder?
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallgrube



Nein, wie Du sehen kannst ist, handelt es sich bei der Konstruktion um eine getarnte Grube, bzw eine Grube mit Pfahl.
Sowas ist in Deutschland verboten!!
Ich denke dass meine Beschreibung genau genug war, um zu erkennen dass ich soetwas NICHT gemeint habe |rolleyes

Grüße

Patric


----------



## Patric (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was oder wer ist zum Teufel G. v. B.   ?????



G.v.B. = Götz von Berlichingen.

Mein Beitrag bezog sich auf die Beleidigung eines anderen Users.
IM bezieht sich dabei auf Ihro Majestät.
Hier ist das komplette Zitat:„Mich ergeben! Auf Gnad und Ungnad! Mit wem redet Ihr!  Bin ich ein Räuber! Sag deinem Hauptmann: Vor Ihro Kaiserliche Majestät  hab ich, wie immer, schuldigen Respekt. Er aber, sag's ihm, er kann mich  im Arsche lecken!“


So, jetzt habe ich aber keine Lust mehr auf Literatur und wünsche mir BTT (3.Versuch |bla: )

Grüße

Patric​


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Ok Patric,
die Hängerkonstruktion wäre eine Möglichkeit. Ob wirksam, wage ich zu bezfeifeln. Zumindest wird damit aber kein Mensch gefährdet.


----------



## eiswerner (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Wenn du zufällig paar Dachlatten mit herforstehenden Nägeln verlieren solltest gibts kein Problem, ist verdammt schwer hier Absicht nachzuweisen.:m
Und so ein Nagel im Fuß tut ordentlich weh!!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

looool, grins,
na siehste mal, wie man mit Abkürzungen in Fettnäpfchen treten kann
IM = ihre Majetät .


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Also ich würde mir nen E-Zaun zulegen, soeinen den man bei Kühen oder Pferden einsetzt oder Mienen. Aber wenn die Aus Holz. 

Wenn  das nicht hilft  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
































Oder auf die Lauer legen und im Richtigen moment ANZEIGE ANZEIGE JETZT GIEBTS ANZEIGE |motz: brüllen. Bei mir hats geholfen. |supergri

Cu Weisheitsgranate


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was meine Unfähigkeit betrifft, Grußformeln zu verwenden, müßte ich jetzt eigentlich Goethe mit seinem Götz von Berlichingen bemühen, werde dir aber stattdessen fröhlich zuprosten.#g





Patric schrieb:


> Wie nett, dass du G. v. B. zitierst, ich nehme mal an, dass ich in dem Zitat als I.M. gemeint bin |rolleyes
> 
> Solche Nettigkeiten gebe ich gerne zurück:
> "Beleidigungen sind die Argumente jener, die über keine Argumente verfügen."
> ...



Jetzt mal Klartext, Junge, denn du beginnst mich ganz allmählich aufzuregen: Unabhängig von der Tatsache, daß dein Rousseau-Zitat 'n Eigentor ist und du es auch noch für nötig befindest, mich per PN zu belehren, mit obigem Zitat wollte ich nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß ich mir deiner Unverschämtheiten von wegen: meine Argumentation wäre kindisch und lächerlich, ich hätte von Nichts eine Ahnung, würde nur große Töne spucken, keine Kinderstube usw, durchaus bewußt bin, aber darüber hinwegsehe im Sinne von, was soll der Geiz, Cheerio, Miss Sophie.
Also mach dich locker!
Salute


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

also diesen sprechenden Bewegungsmelder finde ich am sinnvollsten


----------



## boot (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Wenn du zufällig paar Dachlatten mit herforstehenden Nägeln verlieren solltest gibts kein Problem, ist verdammt schwer hier Absicht nachzuweisen.:m
> Und so ein Nagel im Fuß tut ordentlich weh!!!!


 *Da gebe ich im Recht das schmerzt echt,und wenn man Pech hat dauert die Heilung sehr lange#6*


----------



## Patric (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

@brillendorsch:

wie könnte man die denn verbessern?
man muss ja bedenken, dass man das ganze auch irgendwie 
wieder rückgängig machen kann, damit der besitzer ja auch mal zum angeln kommt.
ausserdem möchte man ja auch nicht den gewässergrund zu sehr schädigen. =/
also fällt eine großflächige lösung flach.

Die Idee mit dem Totholz ist auch nicht zu verachten.
Vllt kann man die ja mit Ketten fixieren, Ankerpunkte in Form von Betonpontons, 20kg schwer, im Schilf setzen.
Man muss ja daran denken, dass man das ganze auch recht problemlos wieder abbauen kann.

Grüße

Patric


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Glaub n paar Hunde oder Wölfe würden sicherlich helven aber wenn nicht


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

hallo ??
der hat einen kleinen Weiher und will da ab und an seine Forelle rausangeln. Meinste dafür möchte er jedesmal mehrere Std. Investieren um überhaupt mit dem Angeln beginnen zu können ?
Und ganz sicher möchte er seine kleine Anlage nicht zum Hochsicherheitstrakt umgestalten


----------



## angler1996 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Du Partic , ich würde mal ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, wie man auf dem Gedanken kommen kann, Fallen zu stellen, mit dem Ziel/ Möglichkeit einen Anderen ernsthaft zu verletzen, alle juristischen Spielereien völlig außen vor.
Das heißt nicht, dass ich Vandalsimus / Diebstahl etc. gut finde, nur was ist in der Konsequenz eigentlich das schwerere Delikt?
Gruß A.


----------



## Patric (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Also wenn ich höre dass ein Tierquäler meine 15pfd Karpfen auf grausamste art und weise an land krepieren lässt würde ich allein aus moralischen gründen dem tier zuliebe den teich absichern.

klar, ein hochsicherheitstrakt ist übertrieben, aber irgendwie muss man den tieren ja schutz gewähren.

btw: der schutz eines tieres würde mir vorgehen!
egal ob es irgendwann geangelt oder nicht.
wenn einem der schutz eines tieres egal wäre würden ja auch schonzeiten etc keinen sinn machen.

ausserdem sollen die gruben es ja nur erschweren, vernünftig zu angeln etc. aber das thema sollte so langsam ja abgehakt sein, ich denke es hat keinen sinn hier weiter zu diskutieren.
ausserdem habe ich ja eine vernünftige alternative gebracht.

ich würde es mir wünschen dass an diese stelle anständig weiterdiskutiert wird.ohne anmaßende posts.

grüße

patric


----------



## GoFishing1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Hey,
Ich hab zwar nich so viel Ahnung aber man
könnte doch auch einfach ein schild aufstellen mit der Aufschrift: Privatgelände betreten verboten wenn jemand in ein Loch fehlt dann keine haftung


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



GoFishing1 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ich hab zwar nich so viel Ahnung aber man
> könnte doch auch einfach ein schild aufstellen mit der Aufschrift: Privatgelände betreten verboten wenn jemand in ein Loch fehlt dann keine haftung


 
und wenn ein Loch fehlt, was dann |kopfkrat


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

das einzige was der TE tun kann ist:
jemanden aus dem Ort beauftragen regelmäßig den Weiher zu besuchen und evtl diesen sprechenden Bewegunsmelder zu installieren.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Ich finde wenn Schilder und n Zaun nicht hilft dann kann man nicht mehr viel unternehmen. 

Selbst wenn mann alles mit Selbstschussanlagen Mienen Natostacheldraht Wachhunde und mit n Paar Scharfschützen sichern würde Hätte man gegen sowas keine Chance. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW150U-RuTE

Naja auser man baut nen Störsender auf oder man hat gute Scharfschützen die solche Kleinen sich schnell bewegenden Obijekte treffen können.

Ne jetzt ernsthaft ich glaube gegen Schwartzangler kann man leider nicht viel machen.

Cu Weisheitsgranate


----------



## feko (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Wie oft bist du denn an dem Gewässer?
Wenn es eingezäunt ist,wäre ein Hund vill ne Option.
Dann hast du auch nen Grund mehr den Teich täglich zu besuchen =)
gruß


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Weiter vorn hatte schon jemand Gänse empfohlen!
Wenn der Teich eingezäunt ist, so macht es durchaus Sinn im Frühjahr ein
paar Gänse auf das Grundstück zu setzen.
Diese machen einen Mordslärm wenn sich dort jemand rumtreibt, halten das Gras kurz und zu Weihnachten gibt es noch nen Braten.
Wobei ich allerdings darauf achten würde, dass zumindest ein Paar über den Winter übrig bleibt, um auch in dieser Jahreszeit für "Schutz" zu sorgen.
Wenn jetzt noch ein Anwohner, entweder mit ein paar Forellen oder auch der Aussicht auf einen Weihnachtsbraten, dazu gebracht wird mal zu schauen, wenn die Gänse Rabatz machen, dann haben Schwarzangler schlechte Karten.

Taxidermist


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Nette Geschichte am Rande.

Bei uns gibt´s ne Teichanlage, da laufen jetzt Emu´s rum. 
Ich hab keine Ahnung was die Kosten und wie die gehalten werden müssen, aber beeindruckend sind die Viecher schon.

Mit Schwarzanglern hat man da jedenfalls seitdem keine Probleme mehr, obwohl die weder Angriffslustig noch besonders wachsam sind. 

Die halten auch das Gras schön kurz. Nachteil ist, dass überall Emuscheixxe rumliegt. Die ziehen offenbar so einiges durch.:q


----------



## PapaBear (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Wenn schon Laufvögel, warum nicht Kasuare. Ich habe in einem Bericht gesehen die Viecher gehen direkt auf den Mann und haben noch ne Mittelkralle auf die sogar in Velociraptor neidisch wäre. Allerdings selber angeln ist dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

sicher sind Gänse sehr gute Wächter, müssen aber auch gefüttert werden


----------



## olaf70 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Hallo Patrick93,

der Teich ist eingezäunt und Forellen besetzt ihr auch dann und wann, ein schönes Angelgewässer scheint es auch zu sein, sonst wären nicht soviel Schwarzangler da...

Macht doch Nägel mit Köpfen :

Nebengewerbe anmelden, ein paar Forellen mehr reinschmeißen, Rentner auf 400,- Basis einstellen und Angelkarten verkaufen!


----------



## Udo561 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Hi,
einfach ein paar Krähenfüße auslegen , aber beim betreten der Anlage immer fein darauf achten wo sie liegen :q
Ich würde mein Eigentum schon zu schützen wissen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## DerFischfänger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Hi,
Die Gänse musst nur etwas befüttern, doch jeden Abend sicher einsperren, sonst holt sich die ein anderer...
Aber die Idee ist super..
Ich weiß nich, ob es schon genannt wurde-
Schweinwerfer mit Bewegungsmelder..


----------



## NickAdams (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Wer Fische klaut, stiehlt auch Gänse.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Jens84 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



DerFischfänger schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich, ob es schon genannt wurde-
> *Schweinwerfer* mit Bewegungsmelder..



Na der hilft bestimmt 

Wenn dich so ne Sau trifft, geht bestimmt jeder zu Boden |bigeyes


----------



## DerFischfänger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Die kannst bei mir kaufen, ab nächsten Monat sind auch Nebelschweinwerfer verrätig.
http://kamelopedia.mormo.org/index.php/Schweinwerfer :vik:

Apropos..wer Gänse stiehlt ,stiehlt auch Autos und wer Autos stiehlt, der fährt öfters nach Polen..

Spaß bei Seite, die Viecher müssen abends eingesperrt werden , sofern muss man sich für die Nacht  etwas anderes einfallen lassen |kopfkrat


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*



DerFischfänger schrieb:


> Die kannst bei mir kaufen, ab nächsten Monat sind auch Nebelschweinwerfer verrätig.
> http://kamelopedia.mormo.org/index.php/Schweinwerfer :vik:
> 
> Apropos..wer Gänse stiehlt ,stiehlt auch Autos und wer Autos stiehlt, der fährt öfters nach Polen..
> ...


 
Schwein gehabt ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

jjjjjjj


----------



## jungangler96 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

als ich noch 12-13 jahre alt war haben mich freunde zum schwarzangeln mitgenommen (da habe ich selbst noch nicht geangelt),aber wir wollten bestimmt keinem schaden.außerdem haben wir eh nichs gefangen und wenn dochmal ein rotauge blöd genug war haben wir es wieder schwimmen lassen.die meisten schwarzangler sind kinder und jugendliche(hatten dort gesellschaft)und würden auch bei tretmienen weiterangeln.
man kann nichs tun außer kontrollen.
damit keiner was falsches von mir denkt:
nach dem 3oder4 mal schwarzangeln kaufte ich den jugendfischereischein und ein jahr später bestand ich die fischerprüfung.:vik:


----------



## Endmin (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Wie wärs mit dem kompletten Zaun unter Strom setzen? *g*


----------



## reno ateportas (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Nimm Brombeeren ein normaler  Zaun und davor Brombeeren in ein paar Jahren hast du einen Stacheldrahtzaun der extraklasse . Blickdicht selbstreparierend und da kommt unter garantie kein Mensch durch. Ein zwei meter hohes und ca 3m breites Gebüsch bescheftigt einen Menschen mit Heckenschere für ca eine halbe Stunde. Stacheldraht durchtrennt man in ca 10 min. man muss diese Spirale ja nur an einem Ende durchschneiden und ist durch. Außerdem tarnt es und macht einen nicht ganz so brutalen Eindruck und du hast Brombeeren.


----------



## gründler (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Moin

Leute es gibt was das jeden Dieb Schwarzangler in ruhe weiter angeln läßt und trotzdem ist man informiert.

Im Jagdbereich gibt es Handys die wenn sie umfallen eine eingespeicherte Nr,wählen.Wasserdicht Stoßfest......

So weiß derjenige ohh da ist was los,es werden Angelschnüre.....etc. gespannt,das Handy irgendwo platziert wo es auslöst....etc. kommt nun jemand dagegen springt übern Zaun....etc.berührt dabei nun das auslösekabel..... fällt das Handy um und fängt an zu wählen.

lg


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Da ich in einer ähnlichen Situation war (in meinem Garten wurde eingebrochen), hier mal ein paar Fakten von meinem Rechtsanwalt:

Nato- oder "S-Draht" ist wirkungsvoll, man macht sich aber Strafbar!! Denn dieses Zeug ist NUR der Bundeswehr und anderen Armeen vorbehalten.
Hier ist man direkt bei der Vorsätzlichen Körperverletzung denn der Grund des anbringens ist entscheident. (Verletzung einer Person zählt, nicht die Abschreckung.)

Stell dir nur mal vor, so einer rutscht ab und verletzt sich die Schlagader und verblutet an Ort und Stelle... Dann hat der Kollege noch eine Frau, zwei Kinder und hat grad gebaut.

Dann kannst du bis an dein Lebensende bezahlen oder dir gleich einen Strick und dich selbst aufhängen....

Normalen Stacheldraht kann jeder anbringen, der wird ja auch frei verkauft... Wenn aber sich zum Bsp. der Schwarzangler (oder noch schlimmer: ein spielendes Kind) daran verletzt, kannst du vor Gericht einpacken! Die reißen dir den Arsch auf, schneiden dir den Kopp ab und scheiXXX dir in den Hals!!
Und nebenbei darfst du noch Schmerzensgeld, Verdienstausfall und ggf. Rente zahlen.

Im Grunde genommen kannst du dein Gelände ruhig mit Stacheldraht sichern. Wenn sich aber ein Einbrecher oder Schwarzangler daran verletzt, bist du fällig, und das nicht zu knapp.

In Deutschland hat halt der Täter mehr Rechte wie das Opfer...

Der Vorschlag mit den Brombeerpflanzen ist noch der beste, es gehen auch andere, schnell wachsende Pflanzen (Weißdorn ist auch sehr gut), ebenso Kletter- bzw. Wildrosen. Das sieht auch noch schön aus...
Ebenso gut sind Tuja-Hecken oder dicht gepflanzte Nadelbäume.

Nur hast du immer einen Schwachpunkt: den Eingang!!

Das mit den Gänsen wäre auch ok... Allerdings musst du das Gelände dann gegen Füchse und Greifvögel absichern. Das ist fast unmöglich... 

Noch dazu könnten sich in der Nähe wohnende Leute über den Lärm beschweren oder aber andere "Umwelschützer", das der Kot der Tiere einfach so im Boden versickert... Kein Scherz, habe ich schon erlebt!
Das mit dem Emu ist zwar auch gut, dazu benötigt man aber eine Genehmigung.

Ich würde es aus einer Kombination aus Schildern, einer Kamera und einer Lampe versuchen. Das kann man alles an einen Bewegungsmelder koppeln und mit einer Lkw-Batterie betreiben.
Dazu noch diverses dorniges Gestrüpp, mehr wirst du nicht machen können.


----------



## reno ateportas (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Weißdorn ist fast noch besser oder Feuerdorn bis zu ca 5 cm lange Stacheln.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Das Wichtigste bei Schwarzanglern ist, sie auf frischer Tat zu erwischen und sie nicht wegen Fischwilderei oder Diebstahl anzuzeigen, sondern wegen Tierquälerei.
Tierquälerei hat in Deutschland eine andere Wertigkeit als z.B. Wilderei.
Ein Verfahren wegen Fischwilderei ist ein Witz und wird gerne eingestellt, ein Verfahren gegen Tierquälerei ist dagegen schon eine Hausnummer, die Staatsanwaltschaft und Co. auf den Plan ruft und nicht so locker gesehen wird. (aus eigener Erfahrung)


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Schwarzangler*

Das ist nicht so einfach, es muß ja auch eine wirkliche Tierquälerei begannen worden sein und muß auch noch *bewiesen* werden.
Sprich: der Gewässereigner muss dem Wilderer nachweisen das er eine Straftat oder Owi begannen hat.

Bei der Schwarzangelei muß man unterscheiden zwischen einem *offenen* und *geschlossenen* Gewässer.

*offenes Gewässer *(Fluß, Bach o.ä.): Ordnungswidrigkeit, weil die Fische niemanden gehören und frei wandern können.

*geschlossenes Gewässer* (See, Teich, o.ä.): Straftatbestand, weil zumindestens versuchter Diebstahl, denn die Fische gehören dem Gewässereigner und haben keine Möglichkeit zum zu- oder abwandern. 

Hier MUSS ermittelt werden, bei der Owi KANN ermittelt werden.


----------

